# PAC fishing and Observations



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Fished Upper PAC and the Sulfur Mine last friday. SO the good news is the fish are there. I caught a few to take home, and then had some fun on the fly rod with a few. The bad news in the impact that the last few storms had on the area. from what I saw, all of the grass that keeps the water clean has disappeared. Either is was burned by all the salt water, or it was picked up and moved from all the storm surge. Also, pieces of marsh grass are scattered everywhere and chucks of land moved as well. Very disturbing looking. 

But as i said, the fish are still there and this weekend is looking like a good one to get out and chase them.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks for the update. Hoping to meet up with some friends and fish out there this winter.


----------

